# won't leave wound alone



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

My petite 12.2 pony Pippa, who as many know dislocated her hock March 28 of this year (six weeks ago), and had a plate inserted, has been home for three weeks now, on stall rest. She has a small run also, partly sheltered. 

When her hospital bandage came off, I was instructed to keep a standing wrap over the incision for a few days, so I did that. There was one small place on her cannon which was still raw, but it seemed to be healing. Then she started chewing and licking that spot. I tried to keep it bandaged but no luck at all with that.

Now she has a weeping, granulated sore about two inches long. I CANNOT keep her from tearing the bandage off and chewing it. I am out of ideas and feel enormously frustrated. Duct tape. Bitter Apple. Endless, endless, endless re-bandaging. 

My vet loaned me one of those wooden dowel neck cradles but it is far too big for her and it essentially puts her whole neck and head in a cast, she can move her ears and that's it. So that's out. I have ordered one of those rubber cups that attaches to a halter and fits over their lower jaw, designed for cribbers. Hasn't come yet but I have little hope that it will 1. fit, 2. work. 

She has never been an easy keeper and now with all the trauma she is quite thin, so anything that impedes her eating is really unfortunate. 

Ideas, are there any at all??

If anyone wants a picture of a sore dripping pus, just let me know ...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh that is frustrating. If there is pus, then I would hope she is still on antibiotics. That may be why she is chewing at the site. Infections are painful.

Couple of ideas to slow her down from tearing off the bandages. 

1) grazing muzzle 

2) wooden cradle around the leg (might have to make one)

3) Surcingle with side rein hooked to halter on opposite side. She would still be able to eat and move her head up and down, but not be able to reach that leg


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have a FB friend that has been dealing with a similar issue but with a sore on a front leg. She created a unique Cone of Shame style arrangement so her horse could not access his bandages. She had to wrap just above the wound so the cone would not slide down. Not sure how this would work on a hock but I am wondering if you could create a sleeve from a pant leg and put a lightweight sheet on her or a fly sheet to attach the pant leg to so that she cannot lick or molest the wound. What about a hock wrap to put over the bandages (obvioulsly not tight but just enough to cover the bandages.

Or if really desperate we could wear a sursingle with a check rein on the opposite side of the bad leg so she cannot turn her head that far.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am going to try the surcingle idea out first. Because it won't affect her being able to eat. I have a grazing muzzle for her that I've never used, too. But I'm afraid she would just use it to rub the wound with.

Thanks guys! I will let you know what happens!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'll pass on the offer of photographic evidence!
I'm sure that the grazing muzzle would only be used as a means to scratch at the area so would likely make things worse.
If the cradle type contraptions aren't an option then maybe cover the area with a dressing held in place with duct tape or sileage tape (sileage tape tends to be stickier and easier to work with) and then spray or smear some nasty tasting anti-chew stuff on the tape
This is what we did to Lou when she had a horrible abscess type infection from a spider bite (my vets thinking on what caused it). She kept biting at it and rubbing it so I assume it itched. We were able to put anti-itch stuff around the open wound and then a thick pad held in place with tape. In this photo we were still trying duct tape which would stay on most of the day. The sileage tape, that we moved on too, stuck on better and the spray that we got that was sold for dogs stopped her chewing at it.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

@jaydee, I love that picture.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Raplast...



















Standing wraps and soak the exterior of the bandage...
Or...
Not sure of the "sting" but spray the leg directly...saturate it.
_**word of caution...use gloves** _
_the smell on your hands is umm..undesirable!!_
:runninghorse2:*...*


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The surcingle and one side rein is WORKING! I cut off the umpteenth bandage she had shoved down enough to expose the wound, painted the wound with Equaide, and went away. When I came back a few hours later (except for peeking to make sure she wasn't getting hung up on anything), the Equaide was still on there! It's a weird little jar of black stuff, I don't know what's in it, but it it worked great on Brooke's injury a couple years ago. It is antibacterial and drying, seems to help quickly. 

I would bandage except it is drizzly and cold, no flies, and I really want a crust over that seeping mess. Plus I just need a break, I've been doing up to four bandages a day for the past three weeks.

Eternal gratitude for the suggestions ... you guys are the best.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

You can easily make a cradle to fit her! 

Buy some downing or broom handles, measure from her shoulder to her jaw and cut to size. The centre ones from the point of her shoulder to her head will need to be a tad longer. Drill holes top and bottom, thread cord through the holes and tie off in pretty bows. 

Cheap and easy. 

I expect the wound is itchy causing her to bite it. Try rubbing neat Neam over it, this will help with the healing and remove irritation.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

If I have solved the chewing problem, now I have to solve the granulation problem. There's a quarter inch of raised raw tissue. My vet suggested meat tenderizer or alternatively, manuka honey. I will scrub it and apply the Equaide today as that is all I have on hand. Would like suggestions though.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Your vets suggestions are spot-on and work.... :thumbsup:

You can also consider Wonder Dust...but with formation already...
Meat Tenderizer and or the specific honey I've seen results amazing from.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

ProudsOff.

https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2E87C5F8-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5&gas=proudsoff


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> ProudsOff.
> 
> https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=2E87C5F8-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5&gas=proudsoff


That's copper sulfate in a cream, as far as I can tell. It is used as fungicide, to kill fish, and to etch printing plates. I would expect it burns off the granulated tissue. It would be something I'd ask my vet about before using, I think.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have used Alum and Manuka honey with awesome results!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

@Avna, I have used it and the horse never acted like it was painful or tried to shy away from me applying it. I used my bare hands to apply and it never ate the flesh off my fingers either.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Avna said:


> If I have solved the chewing problem, now I have to solve the granulation problem. There's a quarter inch of raised raw tissue. My vet suggested meat tenderizer or alternatively, manuka honey. I will scrub it and apply the Equaide today as that is all I have on hand. Would like suggestions though.


 My vet had me using hemorrhoid ointment on a really nasty leg wound (my horse punched his leg through the sheet metal of the barn and it was cut down to the cartilage). And feminine pads as economical non-stick gauze over the wound, then wrapped with vet wrap. It healed up great and I never had to have the vet back out to remove proud flesh.


First photo is about the time I started worrying about proud flesh and the vet told me about the hemorrhoid ointment. Second photo shows it almost healed. The hair never filled in completely, he was left with a scar that looked a lot like a chestnut. But considering how bad it started, I think it healed great.


----------



## Countess (May 10, 2019)

trailhorserider said:


> My vet had me using hemorrhoid ointment on a really nasty leg wound (my horse punched his leg through the sheet metal of the barn and it was cut down to the cartilage). And feminine pads as economical non-stick gauze over the wound, then wrapped with vet wrap. It healed up great and I never had to have the vet back out to remove proud flesh.
> 
> 
> First photo is about the time I started worrying about proud flesh and the vet told me about the hemorrhoid ointment. Second photo shows it almost healed. The hair never filled in completely, he was left with a scar that looked a lot like a chestnut. But considering how bad it started, I think it healed great.


Wow, that healed up really well! In the past I had used baby diapers for wrapping hoof injuries but I never thought to use feminine hygiene pads in lieu of gauze. Nor the Hemorrhoid ointment. Really good to know! I personally have used Wonder Dust for years. I always keep it in the vet kit!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Countess said:


> Wow, that healed up really well! In the past I had used baby diapers for wrapping hoof injuries but I never thought to use feminine hygiene pads in lieu of gauze. Nor the Hemorrhoid ointment. Really good to know! I personally have used Wonder Dust for years. I always keep it in the vet kit!


I have to give my vet credit for those two great ideas! I was trying to use gauze which would both stick to the wound and was getting expensive. The feminine hygiene pads work great because they absorb the leakage from the wound and yet they don't stick to it. And you can cut them to size. Get thicker ones or thinner ones, all sorts of options and they are economical. And hemorrhoid ointment......who knew!? 

I have some wonder dust but have rarely used it. For most wounds my go-to is triple antibiotic ointment. That is what I treated that awful cut with before it had granulated in. And I also used Microcyn. 

I was scared that would be a life threatening (or at least soundness threatening) injury. But it healed up great. I think it took about 7 months. I spent a small fortune on vet wrap! That was one thing I couldn't find a cheaper alternative for. But I was trying to keep it wrapped until the skin closed, because you could see the skin closing in. It eventually closed in except the hair didn't grow over a spot the size of a chestnut and when I quit wrapping it, that spot got really thick and flaky like a chestnut. But the horse is sound, so that's what counts. :smile:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Vet came today, we sedated Pippa (the hardest part of the job as she is absolutely terrified of injections), and he cut away all the granulation. A bloody mess, I hosed down the whole aisle after he left. But he got all the way down to real tissue, dusted it all with antibiotic powder, and Pippa is presently recovering from the sedation. I will apply the honey and a bandage once it dries some more. Bandage for at least a week, reapplying the honey, until I see skin growing around the edges. I'll take a few pics when I go out there. Meanwhile here is Pip in her anti-chew rig. I had to add a breastplate to keep her from twisting the surcingle around enough to get at the leg. 

My vet took pictures of it, he was impressed.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have always had good luck with Underwoods for proud flesh prevention


----------



## avjudge (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm so happy to hear that the solution continues to work - and that when Pippa managed to defeat it you found a simple embellishment to solve the problem - fingers crossed that this continues to work through her healing!

I was just laughing a bit as I thought that you'll probably get the whole set-up absolutely perfect - just in time for her to not need it any more. 

Which I guess points out the utility of fora like this - we all hope you'll never need to solve this problem again, but it's so great that we're all learning from your problems, and in turn can share what we've learned (including suggestions you didn't try, but might work better for someone else) if anyone we know has this problem. And of course Google will share with everyone everywhere.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Update: somehow she has managed to mess with the wound despite the rig she is wearing. It worked for about a week. Granulation is all back, it is nearly as bad as before. She must raise that leg almost to her chin to get at it. 

Vet loaned me a wooden cradle which is way too large, my husband is cutting it down for me. I also have one of those rubber bibs. Of course it is twice the size it should be. Bib goes on tonight. I think I have run out of bandages though. 

I am so incredibly tired. 

This has been going on for a month. Bandage, chew, bandage, chew, bandage, chew. At this point I don't think there is any way she won't have a giant scar there, but I am just SO TIRED OF STRUGGLING. And nothing works. I just want to lie down and never get up.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Have you Tryed putting anti itch ointment on it? Must be super itchy so she's wanting to mess with it. Sorry you're having so much trouble.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I really feel for you. :hug:

It took my gelding 7 months to heal and we didn't have to cut down the proud flesh and he didn't chew his wound. I didn't realize how lucky I was. 

On the bright side, Pippa is adorable! 

Did you try hot sauce on the outer bandage? I wouldn't trust that lone, but it might help if she does manage to reach the bandage. I put that on my horse's outer wrapping just because I worried about him chewing it. I just got imitation tabasco from the dollar store. He was a mouthy youngster and chewed his lead ropes and reins too. I slathered hot sauce on anything I didn't want him to chew, lol!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I really feel for you. :hug:
> 
> It took my gelding 7 months to heal and we didn't have to cut down the proud flesh and he didn't chew his wound. I didn't realize how lucky I was.
> 
> ...


bitter apple. worthless.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

getting that cradle cut down will hopefully solve that issue. if only they could understand we are trying to help them!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Avna said:


> bitter apple. worthless.



I tried some kind of anti-chew stuff that was worthless as well.


Hot sauce is only $1. Worth trying. Kept Zane from chewing his reins when I was riding him.  Kept him from eating his mothers tail when he was a foal too. I don't know if he would have chewed his bandage or not, but I sure didn't want him to eat the vet wrap. Everything went into his mouth!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I never really understood "healing itches" until I had some bad injuries of my own and let me tell you HEALING ITCHES. I'm impressed by her flexibility!

Is it possible to tie her overhead? I see she eats from a net anyways so it won't effect that. Not ideal, but then again none of this is. The most important thing is the short term right now. Putting stuff on just doesn't work ime. Or shorten the side rein.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Avna said:


> The surcingle and one side rein is WORKING! I cut off the umpteenth bandage she had shoved down enough to expose the wound, painted the wound with Equaide, and went away. When I came back a few hours later (except for peeking to make sure she wasn't getting hung up on anything), the Equaide was still on there! It's a weird little jar of black stuff, I don't know what's in it, but it it worked great on Brooke's injury a couple years ago. It is antibacterial and drying, seems to help quickly.
> 
> I would bandage except it is drizzly and cold, no flies, and I really want a crust over that seeping mess. Plus I just need a break, I've been doing up to four bandages a day for the past three weeks.
> 
> Eternal gratitude for the suggestions ... you guys are the best.


I am glad you tried my idea and it worked for you.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> I tried some kind of anti-chew stuff that was worthless as well.
> 
> 
> Hot sauce is only $1. Worth trying. Kept Zane from chewing his reins when I was riding him.  Kept him from eating his mothers tail when he was a foal too. I don't know if he would have chewed his bandage or not, but I sure didn't want him to eat the vet wrap. Everything went into his mouth!


This isn't "let me see if this is an edible toy", this is "I will move heaven and earth to mutilate myself". 

This morning I found she'd broken her halter. There was blood everywhere. Everywhere. Cradle is finished, I put it on her. Now to wash her (her whole muzzle is bloody as well). 

And dress the wound. For the fiftieth time. No, more like hundredth. It's like a nightmare I can't wake up from.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

It seemed like when she was at the vet's she was doing OK. Could you send her back there for this part of the treatment and let them deal with it? I am so, so, so amazed at your patience and persistence and willingness to help her, but it really sounds like you're at your wits' end. I think you need a break.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

ACinATX said:


> It seemed like when she was at the vet's she was doing OK. Could you send her back there for this part of the treatment and let them deal with it? I am so, so, so amazed at your patience and persistence and willingness to help her, but it really sounds like you're at your wits' end. I think you need a break.


Well, I thought of that today. It would be very very complicated to do so. Plus, it's $70 a day just for boarding there, no vet fees included. I already spent I don't even want to tell you but I could have bought a new car. And, it is really just a mechanical problem -- how to keep her from chewing. You'd think I could solve it. 

Pippa now is wearing her re-sized cradle. The bib is next, God help us. The pic is of what it looks like on a full size horse. I doubt she could eat with it on.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Word of caution about that bib....she will learn how to use the bib edge as a scraper/scratcher and make worse damage.

Have you considered a feed bag...soft canvas/cloth it would encase that face that when combined with a protective wrap might give a a nights peace and rest...
Part I haven't figured out to address is ability to drink water at will...


Or... you are concentrating hard on restricting her neck movement...
What about a protector of her leg...
Cradle over the bandage..
Very unconventional, but think you need to seriously go outside the box at this point.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I think that you could take a dog cone and fasten it over her hock so she cannot get to the wound. You would have to make it small enough to just go over her leg - tape fleece to the top of it so no chafing.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yes, the bib I think was designed for cribbers and blanket-rippers. I agree she'd just use it as a weapon. I'm praying the cradle will work.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Avna said:


> This isn't "let me see if this is an edible toy", this is "I will move heaven and earth to mutilate myself".



I guess you didn't see the photos I posted of the wound I was dealing with on my gelding. 

Good luck, I won't offer any more worthless advice here, no worries.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

trailhorserider said:


> I guess you didn't see the photos I posted of the wound I was dealing with on my gelding.
> 
> Good luck, I won't offer any more worthless advice here, no worries.


I'm sorry, I thought he didn't chew on his horrible wound. I guess I misread.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

If nothing else works maybe you can throw up a temporary wall in her stall to create a tie stall. I'm not sure it would save you time because you'd probably want to get her out and hand walk her a few times a day but it would keep her from chewing her leg off.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

JCnGrace said:


> If nothing else works maybe you can throw up a temporary wall in her stall to create a tie stall. I'm not sure it would save you time because you'd probably want to get her out and hand walk her a few times a day but it would keep her from chewing her leg off.


I walk her once for her prescribed rehab exercise and then hand graze her for an hour every day so it could hardly be more ... it's a real possibility. Haven't been out yet to see whether the cradle worked overnight.


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@Avna, I am so sorry you are going through this. I am reading this with great interest because someday I might be walking in your shoes. It is good to hear everyone's ideas, but I so wish you were not having to deal with those ideas. Wouldn't it be nice if it was just hypothetical?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

The cradle worked overnight! I am so relieved. One day at a time.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Just an update for those who don't follow Pippa's journal. 

Cradle has been on all this time. I take it off to hand graze her and for her rehab hand walks, which are now 30 minutes once a day. The wound, with many setbacks, is really finally closing. The latest setback was when I discovered chickens were pecking at it! I caught her standing there letting them do this. What a pony. So a next project is fencing the flock. Which we meant to do anyway but have not gotten to yet. Meanwhile she wears a baby diaper held on with vet wrap during the day while the hens are out wreaking mischief. 

On the plus side, I have gotten way more adept at bandaging. And Pippa has gone from blind panic at the thought of me touching her leg to standing placidly without being tied, letting me bandage her. 

I can at long last see the light at the end of the tunnel for this project. Been putting manuka honey on it all this time too. At night I have been putting on a dab of Aluspray, spray-on 'aluminum bandage'. But I do think that if progress continues I will be able to take the cradle off in a week to two weeks. What a relief that will be for my poor Pippa.

Her follow-up x-rays got an A-Plus, she is now okayed for 'small area turn-out'. She has another 3 or 4 months before interior healing is complete on that hock.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hasn't she been essentially getting "small area turnout"? I know you're vet has been ok'ing (or not) everything you've been doing but her "stall rest" was a large roomy stall with an attached large roomy run. Curious what the "next step up" is?

So glad things are going well, for both parties!! <3


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> Hasn't she been essentially getting "small area turnout"? I know you're vet has been ok'ing (or not) everything you've been doing but her "stall rest" was a large roomy stall with an attached large roomy run. Curious what the "next step up" is?
> 
> So glad things are going well, for both parties!! <3


Grassy 60' roundpen. When I get some suitable temporary electric fencing I will move her around the pastures in 40 to 60' squares. None of my pastures are less than an acre, which is too big, pretty sure, especially with the hills. 

Yesterday Pip was grazing in the round pen and Brooke was galloping around and around the outside like a maniac, just for jollies, throwing in a few kicks that hit the top bar of the 5' panels. She's not the safest companion for a pony in rehab.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

Glad things are going good now. Must be a good feeling to be able to see the light at the end of tunnel. I know you have been diligently doctoring pippa. 

Brooke sounds like she's full of herself silly girl. I do read both threads on pippa just don't always post.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Pippa is still, five weeks later, wearing her cradle. She has broken it several times, and Brooke ate some pieces off, but we keep patching it. The wound itself is healing very well, better than I could have hoped. It is a flat dry scab, no proud flesh. There's a quarter inch border of new skin around the shrinking scab, which is now about 3/4" across and an inch long. She still won't leave it alone though. I wonder if she will give up when it's completely healed, she is so blessed stubborn. 

She has managed to get at it briefly a few times so we have gone backward as well as forward, but generally forward.

A couple times I have tried substituting a bandage for the cradle, to give her a break from wearing it. Even a bandage soaked in Raplast, which is so hot and nasty it will burn skin, she will have chewed off in an hour or two. 

But the cradle does keep her off it. 

Her broken leg though, that is doing great. I even have let her have free range of the pastures. She walks with barely a bobble. Trot is still pretty limpy, though.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

I know your situation is much worse, but I remember when Teddy got a bad wound on his hock, and I had to treat it (cold water, rub off stuff that was healing wrong, put medicine on) every day. It was awful, especially since the process seemed to hurt him but you could see him trying so hard to be "good" and still. But looking at the wound now, I'm so glad I went through all of that. Actually, I say looking at the wound, but I can't even tell where it was any more. And the vet said it was very likely to develope proud flesh if not treated correctly.

What I'm trying to say is, you are almost there! I really admire everything you're doing for Pippa.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Three weeks ago, Pippa broke her neck cradle. Again. It was hanging in pieces around her neck and she had gouged up her cheeks, probably was rolling. I decided the time had come to try her without it. I slathered it with Bitter Apple and Swat and turned her loose. She had worn that thing for 52 days continuously, and we both hated it to death. 

Lo and behold, she managed to not chew on her scab. Mostly. Sometimes she tore the scab off but never worried at it, so it kept on healing. This is what it looks like today. I cannot express how relieved I am. She also barely limps at a walk now, and has full pasture turn out. She does limp a bit at a trot, but less all the time. I want to thank everyone who posted with ideas and support, I don't know what I would have done without you all.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

She's certainly come a long way. Looks good.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

A lot of her limping is probably due to the weakness and lack of fitness from her recuperation moreso than the injury itself. So glad the cradle did what it needed to do- and you were able to get it off!!


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I am impressed how she is regaining tone in that leg. It had gotten very slack and flabby. She is now essentially the pony she used to be, mentally and physically, albeit with a rather stiff leg, instead of the three-legged pony who got off the trailer in April. 

I sent current pics of her hock to her surgeon at Tufts and he was extremely happy with the way it looks. Said her stiffness will most likely completely wear off over the next two to six months. The connective tissues have to become pliable again. He believes she will come completely sound.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

What an incredible ending to the story @Avna- I don't think I realized that the soundness prognosis was so good. I know it took a herculean effort to get to this point.


You say she is the same pony that she was before, mentally and physically. Do you feel that the time in training improved her mental outlook at all, or was that experience eclipsed by everything that came afterwards?


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

egrogan said:


> What an incredible ending to the story @Avna- I don't think I realized that the soundness prognosis was so good. I know it took a herculean effort to get to this point.
> 
> 
> You say she is the same pony that she was before, mentally and physically. Do you feel that the time in training improved her mental outlook at all, or was that experience eclipsed by everything that came afterwards?


The training was probably something of a wash. If she does, really, become sound enough to ride, I will try her out again maybe. Not send her away again though. I promised her that I would bring her home to stay, and stay she will. 

I think that my tending her every day, all the hand walking I did, when she was in pain and felt helpless (what could make a horse feel more helpless than not being able to run?), was a lot more significant, to be honest. I know she was always tense and wary and unhappy at the training stable. Not because of anything they did, just her personality. So I have no idea what positive lessons she took away.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

Can I say that I love the fact that you made a promise to her and that you intend to keep it? So many people talk of "forever homes" "heart horses" and such and do not realize that those things can mean an unforeseen injury with a long and arduous rehab time can be part of "forever" You have done a fabulous job! Congratulations and thank you for keeping us posted.


----------

